# Ummm, eyeBROW problem??



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Cut them off, but have a pro do it if you think he will wiggle too much to do it safely.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

As you can see, Lexi has tons of eyebrow hair!
I do trim the hairs that ggow too close to her eyes...


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> As you can see, Lexi has tons of eyebrow hair!
> I do trim the hairs that ggow too close to her eyes...


OMGosh! That is SO cute!!! Cooper doesn't have that many. He only has like six or seven on each side, but they are so long! It kinda seems silly to me that I even asked, but I just wasn't sure and I didn't want to do anything I shouldn't. Thanks for the cute pic and the reply!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Cut them off, but have a pro do it if you think he will wiggle too much to do it safely.


Thanks! I think I can trim them OK myself, I just wasn't sure if I should. You know it's kind of one of those things where you're pretty sure it's OK, but then you start to wonder if there's some wierd reason why you shouldn't do it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Show dogs have them trimmed almost always  Whippets and Goldens... none of my dogs have eye brows


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

LibertyMe - Lexi is GORGEOUS! LOVE those eyebrows!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks I love her face too.... I think she looks like Einstein...
She is the queen of our family...loved and respected...
She is greying with great humor and style - I hope I can do the same!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Yesterday I trimmed one of Biscuit's eyebrow whiskers that had curled around and was threatening to poke him in the eye...LOL. Goldens are so funny...not only do they have goofy personalities, they also crack us up with their goofy whiskers!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

No eyebrow problems here yet, but just want to say beautiful goldens!


----------

